# Steeping



## andro (31/1/15)

how long can a juice last ? i mean will a juice always get better or will get to a point like wine when it just start to get ruined instead of getting better ?


----------



## UnholyMunk (31/1/15)

I was also wondering this.... I have some juices that are nearing 6 months old and I don't want them to expire on me


----------



## hands (31/1/15)

good question. i would also like to know how long juice would last.i don't think it would always get better and might even start to go off at some point. i would think that juice would be fine for at least a year if kept in a cool dark place


----------



## zadiac (31/1/15)

Yes. Juices can go bad. The juices I ordered in Sept from FT that I only got now are terrible. I threw it all away. Damn PO.
Don't leave it in sunlight. Keep in a dark place.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/15)

From what I have read they all say about 2 years.


----------



## Smoke187 (31/1/15)

I think it all depends on the flavour extracts that are used, Nicoticket has an expiry date for roughly 1 year after manufatured. So maybe natural extracts expire quicker and artificial flavouring could last a bit longer. Other than that I have never seen any other juice with an expiry date except for nicoticket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (31/1/15)

It can depend on many factors, nicotine can be stored for up to a year at 6C, in the dark, with nitrogen. But PG and VG are both preservatives, so they could extend that.

Flavouring can last up to six months, once again if you store it out of light and heat and if you don't open the bottle too much - but PG and VG are preservatives again, so it could extend that lifetime as well.

So some people say a year, Liqua has 2 years on their bottles, but big thing is nobody has actually done proper studies to see how long it lasts, so all if it is just 'guestimations'.

Rule of thumb: If it smells 'off', then don't vape it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (31/1/15)

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petermorgan (4/2/15)

I thought in a certain time, to steep your juice is good. But it finally goes bad!


----------



## Derick (4/2/15)

petermorgan said:


> I thought in a certain time, to steep your juice is good. But it finally goes bad!


I've had juices that stuck around for like 6 months, steeping somewhere forgotten in a drawer - and so far, none has gone 'bad' as such, the flavours seem to taste a bit more concentrated and the juices seems to be a bit thicker than normal, but they still taste pretty much like they tasted originally

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/2/15)

the longest ive had a juice hidden away for in the cupboards was around 11 months. Verry blaze which i do believe has some cream in it. I could be mistaken tho. The juice was still good at that point. 
You will probably find that juices with cream in it expires quicker than lets say a plain fruit blend. This is all assumption of course. But 11 months is a long time to have a juice stand and still be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

